# another lockdown in Manila



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I see where Manila and surrounding areas are being locked down again. Anybody live in those areas?

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes I live in Bataan which is in the same category as NCR and Laguna. Apart from not travelling to adjacent provinces, can't imagine why anyone would want to go to the provinces anyway because there's no electricity, slow internet or women there. Apart from restaurants being closed and age restrictions everything is pretty much carrying on as normal. Not been challenged at the mall yet for age and have to get a haircut from a neighbour. If we want restaurant food we either takeout or order in.


----------



## Bealinehx (Jul 29, 2021)

I reality nothing has really changed since March 2020. When they ease restrictions it allows people to be able to go and work.
For older expats the restrictions have not changed unless they are fully vaccinated. Exponential increases in new C-19 cases in the only country in the world in which they mandate simultaneous wearing of face masks and face shields in malls and public transport. What great idea ! Just like when they mandated a screen on m/c's to separate driver and passenger!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LMAO, love the sarcasm Gary. Hows the pollution, you forgot to mention that. I've also been reviewing the rolling power outages in Manila that never happen but from historical records it ain't so good. Much better in my lowly province.

Aside yes art things are not good here and all countries are suffering with this new variant with differing levels of lockdowns and rebellions.
I look simply at Australia that is now worse than its peak a year ago, slow vaccine rollout and simple ignorance to blame. The US is halfway back to peak numbers even though half the population has been jabbed twice. Philippines? Filipino time rings a bell though they are trying. Life for us here in north central Luzon has changed little in 18 months with moderate controls enforced but yes your bigger cities suffer the the brunt through simple numbers. (and ignorance).
Hunker down art as we do here.

Stay safe.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Bealinehx said:


> I reality nothing has really changed since March 2020. When they ease restrictions it allows people to be able to go and work.
> For older expats the restrictions have not changed unless they are fully vaccinated. Exponential increases in new C-19 cases in the only country in the world in which they mandate simultaneous wearing of face masks and face shields in malls and public transport. What great idea ! Just like when they mandated a screen on m/c's to separate driver and passenger!


Yes whilst we were under MGCQ here fully vaccinated olds were allowed out but under MECQ etc the old rules apply.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Well guys----Here in the USA people can do just about anything they want to with this pandemic going on. They have big parties all over this country. the delta variant has taken over some states. Here in Florida they have run out of hospital beds but the people just keep right on partying without mask or safe distance from one another. Here the law cant do anything about it. they Just ask people to support safety. In South Dakota that had over 500,000 bikers there partying a month ago. I had a girl in line at a cashier coughing at me and telling me I would die now, because I ask her to back up. she had no mask on and I am sure no shots. she was about 19 years old. I had my military mask on with a filter in it. So, I am sure I was safe.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I see where Manila and surrounding areas are being locked down again. Anybody live in those areas?
> 
> Art


We've been in a lock down for a while and I haven't been watching the news so I don't know what happens Sept 1st... I do need to make a run to the PBI Main Office and pick up my ACR card and with the hospital beds in Manila filling up with Covid cases I'm beginning to worry.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

The last three lockdowns have been enforced with less than the normal PNP enthusiasm. I am out running around daily for something to do and enforcement of Quarantine Passes fell off after the first few days. If you get questioned about anything, all you need to do is say that you are going home (nighttime) or to the dentist (daytime).

Dine in is about the only real limitation here in Manila that I have noticed. Malls / stores close earlier but that's not a big issue because you can order online using MetroMart, Landers, FoodPanda or Grab...


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> We've been in a lock down for a while and I haven't been watching the news so I don't know what happens Sept 1st... I do need to make a run to the PBI Main Office and pick up my ACR card and with the hospital beds in Manila filling up with Covid cases I'm beginning to worry.


Was at St. Luke's in QC the other day when a family member (12 y/o) had a severe allergic reaction. Couldn't be treated in the nearest three hospitals because they are reserved for COVID cases...


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> LMAO, love the sarcasm Gary. Hows the pollution, you forgot to mention that. I've also been reviewing the rolling power outages in Manila that never happen but from historical records it ain't so good. Much better in my lowly province.
> <snip>
> 
> Stay safe.
> ...


Many of the better / newer condos have back up generator systems. I am an evil Manila condo dweller and our system works fine but haven't needed it in around six months. 

Since 2018, I think it has tripped maybe 6 - 8 times.

If we can't travel internationally in the next few months, we are thinking of heading to Baguio and Banaue. May drop by your place to see what the good life in province in all about!


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I am an evil Manila condo dweller and our system works fine but haven't needed it in around six months.


In the last 6 years, the only outages I've experienced have been for annual maintenance.
But we've always been forewarned, so until it became difficult to book a hotel for the night, we've always just checked into one of the local hotels for the day of maintenance.


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

Tiz said:


> In the last 6 years, the only outages I've experienced have been for annual maintenance.
> But we've always been forewarned, so until it became difficult to book a hotel for the night, we've always just checked into one of the local hotels for the day of maintenance.


We haven't experienced a maintenance event that has required longer than a few hours of downtime for the generators and they do the maintenance in the early morning to minimize the impact.

A few of ours were due to major construction in an adjoining block according to our building management.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> can't imagine why anyone would want to go to the provinces anyway because there's no electricity, slow internet or women there.


Yeah but it's CHEAP, you could buy an entire lot for the price of a cellphone


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Yeah but it's CHEAP, you could buy an entire lot for the price of a cellphone


The next time you buy a cellphone send a local as you are obviously paying too much Western skin tax.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Many of the better / newer condos have back up generator systems. I am an evil Manila condo dweller and our system works fine but haven't needed it in around six months.
> 
> Since 2018, I think it has tripped maybe 6 - 8 times.
> 
> If we can't travel internationally in the next few months, we are thinking of heading to Baguio and Banaue. May drop by your place to see what the good life in province in all about!


Touche. I also was an evil condo dweller with back up generators (posted this earlier) and did survive all that comes with living in a big city, many of them over the years, both good and bad.

As for dropping by? Perhaps you should heed another members observation that it's not safe to visit where I live and you could potentially be robbed or kidnapped or worse still fall in love with the place.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> As for dropping by? Perhaps you should heed another members observation that it's not safe to visit where I live and you could potentially be robbed or kidnapped or worse still fall in love with the place.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Perhaps all the developers of the new condo's being constructed, the new beach front 5 & 4 star hotels being constructed, the new housing & gated communities being constructed in the nearby hills, the actors/actresses, sports figures, famous wealthy people, all who are regulars, all mostly from Manila who are buying up the property/condo's in your/our "PROVINCE" (area) should be advised of the danger of being robbed or kidnapped, or the danger of skin cancer from constant blue skies without the city pollution blocking the harmfull rays of the sun. LOL 🤣


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

bigpearl said:


> Touche. I also was an evil condo dweller with back up generators (posted this earlier) and did survive all that comes with living in a big city, many of them over the years, both good and bad.
> 
> As for dropping by? Perhaps you should heed another members observation that it's not safe to visit where I live and you could potentially be robbed or kidnapped or worse still fall in love with the place.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I could move to the province tomorrow as I grew up rural; now my wife would never move as she is city through and through...

It is her idea though to go to Banaue as she has never been that far North. We laugh at how I have seen more of her country than she has...


----------

